# Amplificador para parlante de 8 ohm?



## Leitox (Sep 9, 2008)

Hola  amigos del foro encontre el siguiente circuito de un amplificador de 100w http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm y se me presento la siguiente duda  en una parte de la decripcion dice q la carga parlante deve ser de 8 ohm. ahora bien q pasa si le pongo un parlante 4 ohm? se rompe el amplificador?. desde ya muchas gracias     
Pd: perdonen si mi pregunta les parece muy tonta es q no poseo muchos conocimientos sobre este tema.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 9, 2008)

Leitox dijo:
			
		

> Hola  amigos del foro encontre el siguiente circuito de un amplificador de 100w http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm y se me presento la siguiente duda  en una parte de la decripcion dice q la carga parlante deve ser de 8 ohm. ahora bien q pasa si le pongo un parlante 4 ohm? se rompe el amplificador?. desde ya muchas gracias
> Pd: perdonen si mi pregunta les parece muy tonta es q no poseo muchos conocimientos sobre este tema.



Bueno...teniendo en cuenta que doblas la intensidad de salida rebajado la resistencia...pues lo mas probable es que se queme el amplificador, no sin antes achicharrar "quemar" el parlante (altavoz)


Pd. un amplificador de BF hay que considerarlo como un generador de corriente alterna de frecuencia variable, con todos los pros y contras que la corriente "normal" de alumbrado


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Pd. un amplificador de BF hay que considerarlo como un generador de corriente alterna de frecuencia variable, con todos los pros y contras que la corriente "normal" de alumbrado



Realmente me parece que es un comentario que nada que ver, primero que estamos hablando  de un amplificador de audiofrecuencia, y segundo... que es "corriente normal de alumbrado"?

leitox en cuanto a tu consulta sobre la impedancia del parlante... de poder se puede, pero tenes que considerar que no le vas a poder sacar los 100w... o sea.. tenes que usarlo a un volumen relativamente bajo para que no se te dañe el amplificador.
Armaste el circuito ese? Que tal es la calidad del sonido?


----------



## Leitox (Sep 9, 2008)

hola gracias por su ayuda.En cuanto a la pregunta de fernandoe no todavia no armo el amplificador antes queria acegurarme esto de los parlantes y otra duda q tenia sobre lo   q era una salida tipo line.ambas solucionadas jeje. 
Ahora voy a ver si lo armo .Parece un buen amplificador y el costo de costruccion estimo q deve estar entre los $50 y $60. vos q opinas valdra la pena hacerlo?


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 9, 2008)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bueno... con todo mi respeto difiero, un generador es un generador...queria transmitir a este amigo el concepto de la ley de Ohm  
Impedancia es = a resistencia inductiva o sea ---> Resistencia, la intensidad y la diferencia de potencial es igual, y el concepto de (frecuencia variable) es total mente correcto el suministro electrico es una corriente alterna de frecuencia FIJA (en teoria) con intensidad Infinita (en teoría)  y diferencia de potencial fija (en teoría) 

¿En que se diferencia un alternador? de un amplificador de BF ? no generan energía? no tienen una intensidad? no tienen una DDP...y están sometidos a una carga.... 

Resumen: un generador eléctrico....cualquiera esta sometido a las mismas leyes.

¿O estoy equivocado?
Si es así , te rogaría que me sacaras de mi error.

Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

No entiendo tus conceptos ni lo que queres decir. esto  es un amplificador, no un generador de alterna. aca en la salida no tenemos nada "fijo", ni la tension ni la corriente ni la potencia, y tampoco disponemos de una corriente infinita



> ¿En que se diferencia un alternador? de un amplificador de BF ? no generan energía? no tienen una intensidad? no tienen una DDP...y están sometidos a una carga....



En realidad son cosas muy distintas   un alternador convierte algun tipo de energia(hidraulica,solar, etc) en corriente electrica alterna(medio boludo aclarar esto jaja, por algo es alternador), un amplificador no genera nada, solo aumenta el nivel de la tension de entrada en factor conocido como GANANCIA.

los 2 tienen una intensidad, una ddp y una carga. pero estamos hablando de cosas distintas


----------



## covi (Dic 19, 2010)

Hola a todos, y disculpen porque no tengo demasiado conocimiento de esto. Le pregunto a ustedes que si lo tienen: Tengo dos parlantes de 8 ohms, un poco antiguos pero andan y suenan muy bien, quiero conectarlos para usarlos, el tema es que nose que amplificador o potencia debo usar, ya que de hacerlo, deberia construirlo. MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## Ariel121 (Dic 19, 2010)

Tienes que conectarlo a un amplificador que te entregue 8ohms en cada salida y los watts que te indica el parlantes


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2010)

covi dijo:


> Hola a todos, y disculpen porque no tengo demasiado ..... el tema es que nose que amplificador o potencia debo usar, ya que de hacerlo, deberia construirlo. MUCHAS GRACIAS.



Busca información sobre amplificadores con circuitos integrados de la linea TDA2002, TDA2030, TDA2050, Etc
Son sencillos y hay mucha información en el Foro


----------



## covi (Dic 20, 2010)

Gracias, lo buscare.


----------



## Ariel121 (Dic 21, 2010)

Leitox 
Conecta otro parlante igual a ese en serie y te daria 8 ohms entre los dos asi el amplificador andaria bien a su maximo funcionamiento


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

Leitox dijo:


> Hola  amigos del foro encontre el siguiente circuito de un amplificador de 100w http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp100/index.htm y se me presento la siguiente duda  en una parte de la decripcion dice q la carga parlante deve ser de 8 ohm. ahora bien q pasa si le pongo un parlante 4 ohm? se rompe el amplificador?. desde ya muchas gracias
> Pd: perdonen si mi pregunta les parece muy tonta es q no poseo muchos conocimientos sobre este tema.



Si no le pones 8ohms, es muy probable que se queme cuando le des PALOS , pero queda un truco si ya lo tienes armado y aun no compraste la fuente de energia para este,pero tienes los parlantes de 4 ohms. has lo siguiente....
Baja la Tension a la mitad ò sea -/+ 12,5volts ,  manteniendo los 4Amperes por canal, asi no sobrepasaras los 50 Watts del chip y la fuente no se va a caer .

Exitos.!!!


----------



## Pardal2988 (Dic 22, 2010)

Coincido en parte con el Monje. pero te recomiendo que visites el datasheet del TDA, porque en las aplicaciones dejan bien claro que en el caso de la disposición "bridge", que es la quieres utilizar, se deben instalar altavoces de  8 ó 16 ohms por razones de corriente y estabilidad.

Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 22, 2010)

Pardal2988 dijo:


> Coincido en parte con el Monje. pero te recomiendo que visites el datasheet del TDA, porque en las aplicaciones dejan bien claro que en el caso de la disposición "bridge", que es la quieres utilizar, se deben instalar altavoces de  8 ó 16 ohms por razones de corriente y estabilidad.
> 
> Saludos




......Buen punto...!!!   ......follow ' em


----------

